# Good familiar names anyone?



## Errant (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, long story short I'm about to start a new character (Danis Bowyn, Half-elf L15 Bard/Rogue/Sublime Chord, for something different to replace shadow-slain fallen Fighter  ) and I'm hooked on the idea of a pseudodragon familiar via the Obtain Familiar/Improved Familiar feats. 

I'm stuck on a name though. 

So I'm throwing myself on the mercy of the creative community hereabouts and pleading for you to share your favorite familiar names. Names you've used, names you'd like to use, names someone else used you thought were cool, or just names you think might be cool now that you think about it.

Other players in my group have had familiars named Glim (short for Glimmer I think) and Brightflame. The last character I played with a familiar was years ago, and the familiar was an owl named Vigil.

I've never played a bard and the rest of the group lean toward 'just kill 'em fast' types so I can see a some work ahead for Danis to earn their respect. Casting Disintegrate occasionally will help, I'm sure, but a familiar name that won't cost me any RP cred will help too.  

So please, help me out!


----------



## Templetroll (Oct 19, 2006)

Psteve


----------



## rose4100 (Oct 19, 2006)

Roz, flicker, blaze, flare, glint, shine

trying to stick to fire names. sort of a mock of its dragon-hood (or lack of). Sort of like naming a really fat guy "Tiny".


----------



## sjmiller (Oct 19, 2006)

I image that Lockheed is right out, isn't it?


----------



## Chiaroscuro23 (Oct 19, 2006)

In honor of the "eating your animal companions" thread I say you call him Stewart. Stew for short.


----------



## lukelightning (Oct 19, 2006)

Go for historical/Shakespearian familiar names! Pyewacket, Grimalkin, Paddock, and Sack-and-Sugar.

Or more appropriate for most familiars: Ohyeah, as in "Oh yeah, I have a familiar, right?"


----------



## Ghostwind (Oct 19, 2006)

Bob. Everyone should have a familiar named Bob.


----------



## Stormborn (Oct 19, 2006)

Semi-precious stones and stone in general are good dragon names: Beryl, Topaz, etc.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, the thing you want to remember is, the psuedodragon is still a dragon.  Take a look at some sample dragon names from the Draconomicon.  See all those syllables, x's and l's?  You want to have a grand name like that, which you can then easily shorten for casual conversation.

I had a wizard that was fond of using polymorph to change both himself and his psuedodragon familiar into red dragons.  The familiar's name was Percyllinthranox, or Percy for short.  He was a tiny terror, to be sure.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 19, 2006)

> *Templetroll*  	Psteve




Full Point!


> *sjmiller  	*I image that Lockheed is right out, isn't it?




Half Point!



> *Chiaroscuro23*  	In honor of the "eating your animal companions" thread I say you call him Stewart. Stew for short.




Full Point!

Chiaroscuro, if this was an Asian-themed game with the OP's familiar choice, would you have suggested (Dragon) Roll?


----------



## lukelightning (Oct 19, 2006)

How about "Sue Doe"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 19, 2006)

Skidboot? (Or Pskidboot?)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5249518974978628334&q=texas+country+reporter


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Oct 19, 2006)

ok ones i have used lets see humm
nug nug ...owl
mr floppy ears ...rabbit
petey....an owl bear shadowrift in ravenloft was so odd
zelbren..snake
cotten...cat
and who can forget vinny the wearel lol
just a few lol


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 19, 2006)

Archimedes.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 19, 2006)

Youthere
Wossname
Familiar

That's what the familiars of most wizards I've seen were called...eventually.   


It's a pseudodragon - those little guys are equal in size to a Great Red Wyrm Dragon Ascendant, at least in ego. That thing needs a long, draconic name, and make sure it reminds everyone of its name regularly. 

Kye'Ra-loni'maxa-ran or something. You can always shorten that to Kye, much to your familiar's annoyance. After all, you don't call someone who single-handedly wrestled Tiamat down "Kye". He did wrestle down Tiamat, single-handedly, you know.


----------



## Arkham (Oct 19, 2006)

Chunks. Name it Chunks.

I won't explain. :-D


----------



## was (Oct 20, 2006)

I always liked Twitch


----------



## IamTheTest (Oct 20, 2006)

Lysterfiend.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 20, 2006)

My first 3E character was a sorcerer named Rook.


He had a raven familiar named Rook.


----------



## cattoy (Oct 20, 2006)

BonusFeat


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Oct 20, 2006)

> BonusFeat



oh i love that lol ...had a player once call his bait


----------



## Set (Oct 20, 2006)

The only time a Wizard in one of our games managed to attract a Pseudodragon, it was a friendly protector / mascot to a local band of Sprites and Pixies, who called it Siobhannon.


----------



## Allandaros (Oct 20, 2006)

Critillik. Dunno why.


----------



## DarkKestral (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm thinking calling a male Pseudodragon "Mary Sue" might have a touch of humor associated with it, if the Pseudodragon has a tendency to 'overstate his accomplishments' by more than a small margin on a regular basis. 

A description of what Mary Sues are. 

You could also name him after an iconic, as most of them might as well be Mary Sues too!


----------



## arscott (Oct 20, 2006)

lukelightning said:
			
		

> Go for historical/Shakespearian familiar names! Pyewacket, Grimalkin, Paddock, and Sack-and-Sugar.



Don't forget Harpier.


----------



## Errant (Oct 20, 2006)

rose4100 said:
			
		

> Roz, flicker, blaze, flare, glint, shine
> 
> trying to stick to fire names. sort of a mock of its dragon-hood (or lack of). Sort of like naming a really fat guy "Tiny".




Blaze might work. Similar enough to the other players' familiars' names they're not likely to rag on it too much. That alone makes it a definite contender. Plus its relatively dignified/"powerful" enough it could meet the draconic attitude standards others here have brought up...



			
				sjmiller said:
			
		

> I image that Lockheed is right out, isn't it?




Yes, no, for a gung-ho Eberron party Danis will be joining that wouldn't be laughed out of the room immediately.



			
				Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Bob. Everyone should have a familiar named Bob.




Strangely, if Danis was a battle sorcerer/wizard of the group providing most of the firepower I think Bob would fit nicely. The light-hearted name would balance out the deadly battle focus of the PC.



			
				Stormborn said:
			
		

> Semi-precious stones and stone in general are good dragon names: Beryl, Topaz, etc.




Good concept. Garnet (for a male) or Beryl (for a female) are workable I think.



			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> Well, the thing you want to remember is, the psuedodragon is still a dragon. Take a look at some sample dragon names from the Draconomicon....




Since I don't actually own the Draconomicon & I'm hardly likely to buy it just for some names, any chance you could share some? OTH I like the attitude concept (nod to Kae'Yoss as well), I might even try to word up my DM to help bring out that prideful/fiesty personality. 



			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Skidboot? (Or Pskidboot?)
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5249518974978628334&q=texas+country+reporter




Awesome dog! Makes me wish I had time & a home big enough for my own dog. :/



			
				Hunter In Darkness said:
			
		

> and who can forget vinny the wearel lol




Another cool idea for a high firepower PC's familiar IMHO. 



			
				was said:
			
		

> I always liked Twitch




If I'd gone cat or weasel familiar Twitch would be perfect.



			
				Set said:
			
		

> The only time a Wizard in one of our games managed to attract a Pseudodragon, it was a friendly protector / mascot to a local band of Sprites and Pixies, who called it Siobhannon.




Cool (I seem to use that word a lot, can't think of another word that has the same feel though  )

Thanks for the replies everyone. Lots of good ideas, but don't let that stop anyone adding some more! 

=)


----------



## dagger (Oct 20, 2006)

*LokNar*, you can guess what this is from.


Good for an Owl or something.


----------



## Mighty Halfling (Oct 20, 2006)

cattoy said:
			
		

> BonusFeat



Or BonusPheat


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 20, 2006)

Errant said:
			
		

> Since I don't actually own the Draconomicon & I'm hardly likely to buy it just for some names, any chance you could share some? OTH I like the attitude concept (nod to Kae'Yoss as well), I might even try to word up my DM to help bring out that prideful/fiesty personality.




Some examples from the book:

Blight - Wyrmling Black
Kurnoc - Very Young Black
Jurlfalud - Young Black
Myastanaklon - Juvenile Black
Munwithurix - Young Adult Black
Haldulfvinemmonis - Adult Black
Eliiwyluwyther - Mature Adult Black
Twohvritturnuroth - Old Black
Iyriddelmirev - Very Old Black
Keygrodekkerrhylon - Ancient Black
Bluutsvilarrt - Wyrm Black
Eribonyxtaliff - Great Wyrm Black

Scorch - Wyrmling Red
Raaze - Very Young Red
Fylokkipyron - Young Red
Kalfyra - Juvenile Red
Drachenflagrion - Young Adult Red
Melniirkumaukrekon - Adult Red
Valinoghtorklax - Mature Adult Red
Sventsorggviresh - Old Red
Urivayotornotach - Very Old Red
Durtaxsteingakila - Ancient Red
Bheilorveilthion - Wyrm Red
Syzdothyx - Great Wyrm Red

Luminia - Wyrmling Gold
Tekumu Nho - Very Young Gold
Natintrapa - Young Gold
Yunshenunomei - Juvenile Gold
Kacdaninymila - Young Adult Gold
Clytanmoorninyx - Adult Gold
Zudinmulamshius - Mature Adult Gold
Shimanyo-Kocoi - Old Gold
Fuunharkaspirinon - Very Old Gold
Ayunken-Vanzan - Ancient Gold
Sheeredni-vaktar - Wyrm Gold
Riikano-alinaris - Great Wyrm Gold

Blight - Wyrmling Green
Chokedamp - Very Young Green
Ottwarslyndanox - Young Green
Rynskald - Juvenile Green
Klorphaxius - Young Adult Green
Kallionastiryne - Adult Green
Kesikasumislox - Mature Adult Green
Othocintlydavarei - Old Green
Giixhosiptor - Very Old Green
Vaectorfinyairuxo - Ancient Green
Kranimatraxius - Wyrm Green
Dimithkarjic - Great Wyrm Green


----------

